# Applying to RMC



## Kibbles77 (9 Jun 2010)

Hello Everyone!

I am currently a grade 11 student at a Catholic High School in Waterloo, Ontario, and I would like to know a bit more about RMC and applying to the program from some of the veterans of the program or those who have applied already. 

I would be applying to RMC next year to start in September of 2011.

My marks in high school thus far have been very high and all at the Academic/University pathway or Open/Mixed University College where the course was mandatory at this level:
I started high school a little early by taking two courses at the end of grade 8: 9 English (84) and 9 Math (95)
Grade 9 Proper: 10 English (91), 10 Math (96), 9 Science (91), 9 French (95), 9 Music (94), 9 Geography (95), 9 Religion (95), and 9 Gym (92)
Summer School: 10 Science (97)
Grade 10 Proper: 10 French (90), 11 English (92), 11 Math (95), 10 Canadian History (95), 12 Adv Functions (95), 10 Careers/Civics (91/90), 10 Religion (94), and 11 American History (95)
Summer: 11 Physics (91)
Grade 11 Proper: 12 Physics (91), 11 World History (92), 11 French (91), and 12 English (95)
So far my midterm marks stand at 11 Photography (94), 12 French (87 but its has since increased), 12 Geography World Issues (93), and 11 World Religions (92)
Overall, I succeed in the low to mid 90 range.
Next year I am taking 12 Calc, 12 Data Management, 12 Gym, 12 Religion, 12 Law, and 12 Western World History

I have played curling within the school for 3 years and will continue to do so next year. I will also be doing Track and Field for the second time (long distance) and be involved in my second school production in a speaking/singing role. 
I play rec hockey outside of school and have worked as a timekeeper (for 3 years now) and a referee (for 2 years) for the local hockey organizations as well as timing for two years and refereeing one with a ball hockey organization and timekeeping adult hockey leagues

I have been an active participant within my school for Remembrance Day ceremonies  :yellow: and the Model UN club, in fact leading the club this year to several conferences. 

I am currently very interested in ROTP and RMC. I hope to be applying to Carleton, McGill, Wilfred Laurier, and perhaps some schools out west as well. 

I was wondering whether I will have a solid chance for acceptance into ROTP and RMC. I have looked over the RMC site many times in the past few years and I am wondering where it stands in academics when compared to Mcgill or other universities. RMC has not been ranked by Macleans, etc. so I am not too sure of how they compare.

Also, how much does ROTP pay hen you go to Civilian universities? How many applicants are accepted into either ROTP or RMC each year? What are the best strategies when being interviewed by a recruiter? and...How do I convince my parents to let me do this?  ;D hahaha

OH! Do i need to have chemistry to go to RMC? I have 12 Physics, but I haven't taken any Chem classes due to conflicts with other classes. Do I need 11 Chem? Do the make-up courses take much time?

Any other added comments would be much appreciated   

Thanks!


----------



## Alea (10 Jun 2010)

Hi Kibbles,

Have you thought of searching the forum a bit before asking all your questions?

Here is a few links that could be of some help for you:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31670.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23377.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/93051.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/17703.0.html

I could go on like this for a while but I will let you take a look and do your search 

Enjoy,
Alea


----------

